# [gelöst] CPU-Wechsel Thunderbird -> Sempron 64/Athlon 64 X2

## sprittwicht

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne meinem alten Rechner (Athlon Thunderbird 1,4 GHz) mittels Mainboard-/CPU-Upgrade neues Leben einhauchen. Hatte an einen aktuellen Sempron 64 oder Athlon X2 gedacht.

Nun die Frage aller Fragen, da ich mein System nicht nochmal komplett neu aufsetzen möchte:

Sind die neueren AMD-Prozessoren 100% abwärtskompatibel zum Athlon Thunderbird?

Hab das System nämlich mit -march=athlon-tbird kompiliert. Läuft das nach einem CPU-Austausch noch oder muss ich alles neu kompilieren?

Alternativ würde ich jetzt die wichtigen Systemkomponenten nochmal mit -mtune=athlon-tbird (oder was anderes, aber bei mtune bleibt der Code doch zumindest 100% x86-kompatibel, oder?) kompilieren und nicht zwingend nötige Brocken wie KDE dann erst mit dem neuen Prozessor kompilieren.

Ein Wechsel auf 64 Bit ist nicht geplant, CHOST bleibt also schmerzfrei bei "i686-pc-linux-gnu".Last edited by sprittwicht on Thu Jun 05, 2008 7:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## magicteddy

Moin,

sollte eigentlich stressfrei klappen ohne vorab den Compiler zu quälen.

Ich bin von einen P4 (Northwood) auf einen BE-2350 umgestiegen, Treiber für Lan und Chipsatz in den Kernel eingebaut, Grafik blieb bei Nvidia, umgebaut und läuft.

-andyLast edited by magicteddy on Tue Jun 03, 2008 7:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sprittwicht

Problemloser Wechsel von Intel auf AMD? *staun*

Hattest du denn auch -march in der make.conf oder nur -mtune/-mcpu?

Dachte eigentlich dass -march so spezifisch auf einen bestimmten Prozessor optimiert, dass die erzeugten Binaries nur noch auf einem Prozessor vom gleichen Typ, mit Glück noch auf einer moderneren Serie laufen, aber keinesfalls auf älteren Modellen oder gar welchen von anderen Herstellern.

----------

## magicteddy

Moin,

 *Quote:*   

> Problemloser Wechsel von Intel auf AMD? *staun*
> 
> Hattest du denn auch -march in der make.conf oder nur -mtune/-mcpu? 

 

Aus dem Gedächtniss -march, ich schaue aber nachher nochmal nach.

Ach, da steht die Antwort ja: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-648494-highlight-.html

Der Wechsel war vollkommen stressfrei.

-andy

----------

## Hilefoks

Der wechsel von Thunderbird auf Sempron64 oder Athlon64 ist ohne Probleme moeglich, den diese Prozessoren unterstuetzen alles was der Thunderbird auch kann (MMX, 3DNow, etc. pp.).

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Problemloser Wechsel von Intel auf AMD? *staun*

 

Auch hier ist hauptsaechlich wichtig das der neue Prozessor min. die gleichen Befehle kennt wie der alte. Dann ist ein Wechsel meist kein Problem.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## sprittwicht

Das sind ja ziemlich großartige, weil zeitsparende Neuigkeiten, dankeschön!

Werd dann nochmal die Ausgaben von /proc/cpuinfo vergleichen. Falls sich da nicht alles vom Thunderbird auch im Sempron/X2 wiederfindet, werd ich wohl zumindest die Toolchain vorher neu bauen, ansonsten halt Plug'n'pray...  :Wink: 

----------

